# LGD's



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

We have a Great Pyrenes ( that a friend gave me as a pup), 2 Anatolian's that we adopted thru Anatolian Shepard Dog Rescue League and a Karakachan ( that we bought as a pup). All are doing well with our goats. However, I would say our Karakachan female, "Raider" is the best.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good to know! We're looking into livestock dogs and the Karakachan really appealed to us. Where did you get your Karakachan?


----------



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

We bought out Karakachan from Peter Houchin in VA. There are a couple other farms in that area that breed them.. Phil Sponenberg is one of them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Was it a good experience?


----------



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Was it a good experience?











Yes. These breeders raise them with Livestock. They are only sold as LGD's not as pets. Photo is of our Karakachan female, Raider.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She is very lovely.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

We have a pure bred Kara we will be breeding this fall! She is our first LGD but can not imagine not having her! When we do breed her we have already decided to go for quality homes in need over "making $$"


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

I actually live in Virginia and would like to check out these breeds as a possible fit for my 6-acre homestead. I'll be doing some research as to their characteristics as, though my entire place is fence, I don't want to worry about any guardian for my goats deciding to jump the 4' high fence to attack something walking by that fence that it deems threatening.

Would appreciate PMs from anyone with such information; and would like to know who in Virginia breeds this dog.


----------

